# The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show February 16th 2013



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All.

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show is coming.

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

February 16th 2013
Saturday
10-3

Admission $5.00
Early Buy $10.00 8am
Tables $20.00 prepaid $25.00 at door

Info:Http://www.valleygoto.com 

Dealers from 5 states. new vendors every show..

All Scales New/old/Parts HO-1/24

Racing /Ecchor TBA

We are going into our 4th show and continue to grow every show.

Easy access from Pa Turnpike NE extenstion.

Less than 1 mile from I-78 ext 57.

Hope to see ya there..:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looking forward to this show and hoping there will still be room to set up a drag strip.
wasn't able to make last show and last minute notice didn't allow someone else to step up.
so, hoping my offer of a drag strip can still be accommodated and if not, still looking forward to the show.
al


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hey Al,

Yes we missed ya but yes we have room always for you to set up the drag strip. I am still looking for more racing venues. The Hall is so large we can add plenty. Hope all is well. :wave: But we will see you there I hope..


----------



## scr8p (Jul 8, 2008)

al pink? holy crap, i haven't seen you in over a decade.

this is jason csontos, i used to drag race with you down at thunder road raceway in souderton back in the late 90's, early 2000's.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jason, be at the show man. I'm drag racin H.O.s now


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, another racer from Northampton??? I was born and raised here and raced since I was 15 (back around 1982).

I'll be at the show too Al, I made sure I put in for a vacation day.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Guess I raced with him to.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think I can make this one!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

REALLY wish I could make it up there. Thinking I should have my daughter from Harrisburg run over with instructions to 'buy plenty of stuff' and ship it to dad for Father's day.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

beast, hold off. she is probably closer to Aberdeen MD and there is a show coming up there real soon too! 
March 24, Hilton Garden Inn 410 427 0600


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Al! She owes me anyway for all the years...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Kevin I'll be calling you for 2 tables soon


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looking forward to this event. Daniel from SlotDragon sent me a timing system to showcase and maybe sell if there is any interest. he is also providing $10 off coupons good for a couple weeks after the show. I'll have some flyers he has provided showing the system and accessories.
I'll still have the Auto World drag strip set up for everyone to try and a couple unopened sets for sale.
looking forward to seeing everyone and renewing old friendships as well.
al


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I just bought a couple of tables yesterday. Should be a good time!!


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Looks good cant wait to see everyone. I may just pop in to shop. I had back surgery and cant work for now. But looking forward to the show. Charlotte will be doing most of the work for this one. So go easy on her. But were getting lots of calls. Seems like we are getting more interest and vendors.. 

Thanks to all who help and participate. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Kevin,Bob and I will be there.The usual tables.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

No Problem. Set up friday 6-9 and sat at 7am. See you guys there..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Kevin, we just got to hook up over the next few days for payment on 2 tables.

thanks


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

repeat


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Kevin, I have been trying to reach you to get tables paid for. No ones picking up or returning my calls? Are all tables spoken for??
> I'm PM'ing you my phone number
> thanks


Ed, check your PMs...Joe


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Ed, check your PMs...Joe


Ed Your good. Thanks Kevin..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll be coming in to set up friday night, anyone else?

Thanks to Joe and Kevin for the tables.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

As long as I'm off on Saturday I will be there I need 1 table please .


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hey Joe, No problem, 

Ed we will have set up from 6-9 friday. and 7am for vendors. 

No early buyers on friday please. We do welcome you saturday morning at 8.30 to allow the dealers to get set up.. 

But looks like we have a good turn-out. Plus some new dealers..:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I feel like a kid on Christmas eve.
hoping to see everyone in the vicinity that can attend. I think everyone knows where to find me. so, when you find me, introduce yourself.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well i just for the call for work. I'm going to miss this great show. 

I'm totally bummed. 

Everyone have fun.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

I will see you there.Always a great time.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just got back from setting up. I'll be right across from Bob and Tom.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wake up, wake up you sleepy heads
get up, get up get outta bed
cheer up, cheer up the sun is red
live, love, laugh and be happy
I'm just a kid again, doin what I did again
singin a song
when the red, red robin
comes bob-bobbin along


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Was a great show today.Al set up a drag strip for all to play on.Don't know who had more fun Al or kids!Met daddy [ED]of sethndaddy great deals.Thanks Ed!!!A lot of good deals al day long.


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

Was great to see alpink, 65 comet and others again. Nice meeting you sethndaddy. Had a great time and picked up a couple good deals. Got to talk to Tom for a bit and look at pictures of his collection, very impressive.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah man. it was really fun seeing everyone. everybody that tried the AW dragstrip had a good time and I sold a couple.
a fellow from the Morning Call interviewed me and made some video of the oval. he said it would be available on themorningcall.com today. I haven't tried. BBIAB.
mcall.com
found these stills, but no video yet. maybe I didn't make the cut! LOL
http://www.mcall.com/news/breaking/...lley-slot-car-20130216,0,4642672.photogallery


----------

